# "GNAR" Movie and Book by Shane Mckonkey



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

You're about 2 weeks too late to be the best skier on the mountain - Pinner has already claimed that position:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f17/im-totally-the-best-skier-here-34575.html


----------



## dpbrown4321 (Apr 18, 2010)

NOTE TO SELF: Do research before clowning myself on Buzz forum...
By the way-that's minus 334,556,778 GNAR points for that post.


----------



## tacobob (May 2, 2004)

during a pro mogul tour event in the 80s in Vail, before it was legal to do inverted aerials, Shane threw a backflip and was DQ. He skied his next unofficial run naked and was banned from the mountain for life. What a hero


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

From this hilarious thread at TGR.

_Originally Posted by telepow:
_"I called out Jonny Moseley at the Denver airport McDonalds last night at like 9:45 pm. He got a kick out of it"

_Two posts later: _
http://twitter.com/jonnymoseley/stat...78430343946240


----------



## tacobob (May 2, 2004)

uuhhh, I´DQ for not watching flic first and skidmarking redundancy.


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

tacobob said:


> during a pro mogul tour event in the 80s in Vail, before it was legal to do inverted aerials, Shane threw a backflip and was DQ. He skied his next unofficial run naked and was banned from the mountain for life. What a hero


No way! I never knew I could be so in love with a super star. From the open and comfy with sexuality & my body side of things, that's admirously rebelious, though in a slightly different spirit to say the least. Wow! Go McConkey!


----------

